# Programm für Temperatur-Aufzeichnung



## Voron (9. Januar 2012)

*Programm für Temperatur-Aufzeichnung*

Hallo Leute,
gibt es ein Programm welches die Temperatur (CPU, GPU ect.) aufzeichnet?? So wie z.B. CoreTemp, welches ja die max. und min. Temp über einen Zeitraum anzeigt.... ich bräuchte aber jetzt noch ein Programm, welches sagen wir mal alle 5min eine Textdatei bzw Log. auf dem Rechner automatisch abspeichert ...gibt es sowas oder ist sowas sogar mit CoreTemp möglich???
Ich bräuchte des, weil bei mir der Rechner schon paar mal beim Zocken abgeschmiert ist ( Monitor ist in den StandBy-Modus gegangen und Rechner ist abgestürzt aber nicht runtergefahren)...wenn es nun ein Programm gibt, welches wie gesagt eine Datei anlegt, könnte ich nachschauen woran es lag bzw. ob es an den Temps lag. Sodass man wenigstens einen Fehler ausschließen.

Dank im Voraus

MfG Voron


----------



## Special_Flo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Programm für Temperatur-Aufzeichnung*

Mit Coretemp und GPU-Z kannst du nen anlegen lassen und die Programme speicher dann alle 2 sec oder so die Daten ab.

mfg Flo

Edit: Mal nen Bild von Coretemp


----------



## Voron (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Programm für Temperatur-Aufzeichnung*

Hmm komisch bei mir wird keine Log-Datei angelegt ..habe die Version 1.0

Edit: hat sich erledigt geht jetzt ..Danke


----------



## Special_Flo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Programm für Temperatur-Aufzeichnung*



Voron schrieb:


> Hmm komisch bei mir wird keine Log-Datei angelegt ..habe die Version 1.0
> 
> Edit: hat sich erledigt geht jetzt ..Danke



Alles klar.
Log liegt im Ordner von Coretemp.
Und mit GPU-Z geht das auch.

mfg Flo


----------



## Voron (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Programm für Temperatur-Aufzeichnung*

Hmmm im CPU-Z sehe ich nix von Temps..

Edit: oh ich kann nicht lesen  *G*pu-z

alles klar habs nun


----------

